# Shirt Order: to DTG or Stretch Litho?



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking to print a full-color design with photo elements in it, on a BLACK, light weight District DT6301 4.3 oz festival tank top (100% cotton) Design is 10" x 7" and is solid, so the print must be thin and flexible. I could've converted the design for spot screen printing (6 or 7 colors) but I really want it to be thin, and not heavy. Will be ordering between 50-100 to start. I have priced Transfer Express' Stretch Litho transfers and saw blankstyle.com's prices for DTG and they look similar per shirt (blankstyle.com 26-81 sq in design is $5.50 for 72 shirts and more, and Transfer Express Stretch Litho prints are $5.17 each for 70 to 100 shirts) I assume I still have to add the shirt cost to this ($4.00 each) for a total of $9.50 each? Is this correct? Which will last longer, the DTG print of stretch litho? The DTG also affords me the luxury of someone else producing the shirts... 

If I want to see if this price is competitive, where else can I find companies offering this shirt and DTG services? Tried Googling but maybe I did something wrong. Is $9.50 a shirt correct? This seems high to me.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> The DTG also affords me the luxury of someone else producing the shirts...


Advantages going with DTG
-supplied shirts
-shop locally or shipping would be one way



AngelicEndeavour said:


> If I want to see if this price is competitive, where else can I find companies offering this shirt and DTG services? Tried Googling but maybe I did something wrong. Is $9.50 a shirt correct? This seems high to me.


Find a local printer, have them do a test shirt and do your own wash test. If you find some out of the area, do the same thing do a sample shirt. By doing a wash test, you can research the durability, feel and quality you are going to re-sell. 

While screen printers , can print shirts at a lower cost and also do larger quanitites for less. DTG is not like this, Shop A and Shop B can be complete opposite based on their overhead. 

$9.50 w/shirt - 10" x 7" solid print, several colors - good price

have you thought about submilation?


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Find a local printer, have them do a test shirt and do your own wash test. If you find some out of the area, do the same thing do a sample shirt. By doing a wash test, you can research the durability, feel and quality you are going to re-sell. 

$9.50 w/shirt - 10" x 7" solid print, several colors - good price

have you thought about submilation?[/QUOTE]

Hope you didn't take me wrong... What I care about most is a nice thin, and flexible print that's going to look good on a thin substrate, and last as well. If I can do this, I'll be happy. This is the dance studio my daughter goes to, and I will be seeing these shirts for the next few years. I want to be proud of them! Plus, I would like more work from them in the future...

I will definitely be ordering a sample shirt, regardless of the cost for just one. I'm in NY and the printed I found is in CA, so that means a shipping charge, but at least I won't pay the tax on them.. Like I said, if I get a quality product, I'll be happy.

In regard to sublimation, my problem is that the shirt they want is black. Only way I could do it, would be to sublimate vinyl -- and with such a large solid print, I'm not sure it would feel nice on a thin shirt, ya know?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> What I care about most is a nice thin, and flexible print that's going to look good on a thin substrate, and last as well.


this is Sublimation



AngelicEndeavour said:


> Only way I could do it, would be to sublimate vinyl -- and with such a large solid print, I'm not sure it would feel nice on a thin shirt, ya know?


Outsource this to a sublimator Design Custom Team Uniforms and Custom Jerseys Fast & Easy.


----------

